
OpenEmbedded Layer Index - peter_d_sherman
http://layers.openembedded.org/layerindex/branch/master/layers/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt from: [http://www.openembedded.org/wiki/OpenEmbedded-
Core](http://www.openembedded.org/wiki/OpenEmbedded-Core) :

"The original OpenEmbedded repository (also known as "OE-Classic" or "oe-dev")
grew organically over the years to more than 7500 recipes, covering
approximately _300 machines and 20 distros_. Trying to maintain this amount of
metadata with machine and distro overrides scattered throughout was very
difficult, and near to impossible to support commercially. Like many other OE
forks that were created to solve the same kinds of issues, Poky was forked as
a cleaner and more supportable version of OE in 2006. Fast forwarding to the
present, Poky is now maintained as a reference distribution under the Yocto
Project with the support of the Linux Foundation. OE-Core was split out from
Poky in 2011 to allow collaboration around a relatively small and easily
supportable base, with real machines, distros and other items removed..."

Related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yocto_Project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yocto_Project)

